# 3D pics



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

View attachment 1102184
If you shoot 3D and have some pics post them here.
View attachment 1102179


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

attach=config]1102246[/attach]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Now?


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

you can see em now!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll post more on Sat or Sunday.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Now I can see them. Thats in broken bow Nebraska, isn't it? Don't have any pictures of me shooting 3-d.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes it was in Broken Bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you must be pretty talented.. I cant shoot a bow and take a picture of my self shooting the bow while up on a platform :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Its not talent, its Mathews. Oh you mean the pic. :secret:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its not talent, its Mathews. Oh you mean the pic. :secret:


you dont even have a Z7 :mg:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats wrong with that? you don't either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys can post pics.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You guys can post pics.


Don't have any pics of me shooting 3-d. I will post some pictures up tomarro when I shoot my glendel buck target.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whats wrong with that? you don't either.


it was a joke haha, cause people act like the z7 series is godly.. haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> it was a joke haha, cause people act like the z7 series is godly.. haha


:lol3:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

one more pic on the course.. just shot a nice dinosaur right in the 12-ring :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol3:


 The z7 series is nice but definatly not godly.LOL Nice bow outdoorsman3.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> it was a joke haha, cause people act like the z7 series is godly.. haha


It is godly why do you think I bought it because of its looks? lol


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

bugs bunnyy said:


> it is godly why do you think i bought it because of its looks? Lol


i bought it cause its the best one out there not cause it looks good , sorry no pics.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I honestly think the the carbon element is the biggest break through on a bow, and it is not because I am a hoyt fan boy, I am going to get a mathews next time, and maybe a bear carnage for 3d. anything besides BLOWTECH


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

My bow with my new black/green strings.


----------



## Lil'BC (May 28, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I honestly think the the carbon element is the biggest break through on a bow, and it is not because I am a hoyt fan boy, I am going to get a mathews next time, and maybe a bear carnage for 3d. anything besides BLOWTECH


x2!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> My bow with my new black/green strings.


how do you like your glen del? do you reccomend it for me? is that the full rut?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> how do you like your glen del? do you reccomend it for me? is that the full rut?


I love it because you can change the center when you shoot them out and you can change the center for broadside shot, quartering away shot, and treestand shot. Arrows pull out easily compared to other 3-d targets. Yes it is the glendel full rut edition. I would recommend it to any bow hunter.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I love it because you can change the center when you shoot them out and you can change the center for broadside shot, quartering away shot, and treestand shot. Arrows pull out easily compared to other 3-d targets. Yes it is the glendel full rut edition. I would recommend it to any bow hunter.


im gonna get that :smile:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I honestly think the the carbon element is the biggest break through on a bow, and it is not because I am a hoyt fan boy, I am going to get a mathews next time, and maybe a bear carnage for 3d. anything besides BLOWTECH


You crack me up kid.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> You crack me up kid.


it dosnt mean anything, it is just an opinion, I really do not like bowtechs, I have not shot the invasion, I do not play on it considering how much I did not like the guardian. Everyone has a brand they dont like, mine is bowtech.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

This is when I shot my old bow.


----------

